
Princeton Science Library - tosh
https://press.princeton.edu/catalogs/series/title/princeton-science-library.html
======
aj7
Sales site.

~~~
emj
I believe those are all good books, based on QED, Chance&C, Polyominoes which
are some of my favorite science books, I would recommend spending time and
money on them. If you do not want to buy them just read through the list it's
worth a lot imo.

